# 64 steel wheel questions...



## wooftfd (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm looking to go a bit more "retro" with my 64, it does have front disc brakes, so I have to use a 15" rim... so. 15x7, but I'd like to put on a set of poverty caps. Does that mean I have to get Pontiac rims, not just GM? It seems the chevy steel wheels have the 3 locking "nubs" on the inner raised portion? Poverty caps wont fit on these rims, t right?


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

wooftfd - 

When I picked up my '71 the original Steel Wheels and Dog Dish Caps were in the trunk. 

These are '71 14 x 6 - HF Wheels for comparison (in Primer). 

There is/are deep wear marks on the outside of the three "Nubs" from the Caps. 

I also have Front Disc Brakes. 

Randy


----------

